# Fehler beim return eines String Arrays



## SithLord (21. Aug 2005)

Hi,
ich wollte für ein aktuelles java projekt sowas wie die explode funktion aus php nachcoden, d.h. die funktion bekommt als argument einen string, zerteilt ihn an den leerzeichen und gibt die einzelteile als string array zurück.
das problem ist bloß, sobald ich das array, das auch fehlerfrei allokiert wurde, mit 
	
	
	
	





```
return arrayName;
```
zurückgeben will, beschwert sich der compiler erst dass der rückgabewert vom typ java.lang.string sei, es aber der typ java.lang.string[] benötigt werde. daraufhin hab ich die eckigen klammern hinzugefügt, aber jeglichenkombinationsversuche mit return mit und ohne runde klammern gingen irgendwie schief, dabei is der rückgabe typ auch im funktionskopf richtig mit 
	
	
	
	





```
public String[] bla()
```
 angegeben.
wie kann ich das array zurückgeben?
danke schonmal für eure hilfe


----------



## Icewind (21. Aug 2005)

also korrekt müsste das ganze so gehen


```
public String[] blabla(String param)
{
    //do smth with param
    String[] array=//smth with param

    return array;
}
```

allerdings gibt es diese methode schon split();


----------



## Roar (21. Aug 2005)

```
public String[] explode(String s) {
   String[] array = new String[]{"a", "b", "c"};
   return array;
}
```
so geht

btw: warum nicht einfach String#split() benutzen?


----------



## SithLord (21. Aug 2005)

hm also mein code hat so ausgeschaut wie der von icewind und damit gings net. danke für den hinweis auf split(), aber ich werd trotzdem mal schaun ob ich das so hinkrieg, kann ja net sein dass des net geht


----------

